# Heat Stress & Heat Exhaustion



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

Happens every year....even today and we're still 2 weeks shy of the first day of Summer. I tend to forget that late Spring in Georgia are my couple weeks of stupidity. Temp goes up and the humidity climbs, too and I still try to wrap up the day as I would just last week.

That also includes putting away which is a 15 to 30 minute step....usually slower because I'm definitely working and walking slower....just trying to get off the job before I faceplant into someone's petunias....or concrete.

Taking up about 2 dozen extruded concrete honeycomb style pavers in order to install a heavy wall pvc conduit for a water feature as well as as power source to a small pump. In a bricked in courtyard with a SE exposure...the only shade coming from the house if and when the sun makes it way beyond the ridge....and a few hours before that even got close to me.

Yanking the pavers was not really a chore...digging the conduits in a sub-base of compacted crushed rock and dust (crusher run) and then rebuilding the sub-base and packing back level with a five pound hammer and a block of wood; bag of utility sand and dust for leveling and packing the stones in place while beating them into position and level with a mallet or hammer and wood block. Brooming sand and tamping the pavers to settle into the joint three or four times....I knew I was slowing down but I was making up on it by not taking a break for lunch or tea laced with Gatorade.

And that should be your first clue. I had been sweating like I should...but about the time I was picking up tools, I wasn't sweating....although things weren't cooler; but I didn't feel hungry or thirsty enough to stop what I was doing. However when the blurry vision came on and elbows started to cramp and then wouldn't straighten out...the only thing that came to mind was _*"dangit.....dumb arse. I need a place to sit down."*_ and went over to my cooler and sat down and started to mix a 50/50 tea and gatorade to start putting away. The next thing I knew it was 90 minutes later...I was still cramped up, but starting to loosen a bit but a long way from straightening my arms out.

I was able to get anything expensive put up and left a note that I'd be back tomorrow morning to straighten up my mess and finish up.

It'll sneak up on you. If you're on the saw bench....*your day is done*. If you're going up a 40ft ladder....*not today*. Just tell the crews you need to lay out until you're able to drive and let it go. *No one is immune*. I was working in good weather for the last few months and then suddenly an early humid Summer...but I was still scheduling like it was in the 60's and 70's with low humidity. I wanted to stay on schedule and just didn't factor in what was going on....because I didn't know until both arms folded and the blurry vision and color dots started to show up that I screwed up again. Not as royally as the time I wound up in the passenger seat of a Deputy's vehicle with the AC full blowing and the emergency heat drink....or the day I walked over the owners pool and jumped in boots and all and hung on to the ladder while I cooled off.

I'm not proud....or dead. *You do what you gotta do*...but the first thing is just to know what time of year it is and adjust accordingly. Like I should have done. I knew it was hot, but I was immune to anything just a few days ago because it wasn't Summer yet.

Blurry Vision; weak or thready fast pulse; don't have any need to find a tree to "shaking the bushes, boss": light headed standing up or just standing....nausea may be an early indicator to start taking stock of what you're getting ready to do but if you pull your pencil down and can't draw a cut mark...even with a square....you're already in trouble.

Dan fell out today.
Dan is a Dumbass.
*Don't be like Dan.*


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

But learn from Dan...!!!!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Timely reminder, Dan. I've hit the point a couple of times where I quit sweating, but not as far gone as you describe. Dunno if that means I'm smarter or just more of a wimp.

Nevertheless, it's something we all need to watch out for, especially us old farts.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Glad your ok Dan. Happened to me once putting cornice on solo. Luckily I got down on the ground safely & guy working across street came to my aid. (Thanks George). He got fluids in me & it was about 1 1/2 hours before I could drive home. Stayed home next day & felt bad all day long. Dirt guy’s son arms & legs locked up in a fetal position in hospital a few days same week. Great heads up for all

Mike


----------



## David-Remodeler (Nov 30, 2018)

Thanks for the reminder Dan, I knew I was pushing it today (hit 100 here and I’m still adapting to the heat after a Minnesota winter) but in hindsight I might been pushing it even more than I thought, I didn’t go down but I definitely haven’t been feeling good either.


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

griz said:


> But learn from Dan...!!!!


Yeah...if Dan would learn from Dan....it would be a good thing.


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Timely reminder, Dan. I've hit the point a couple of times where I quit sweating, but not as far gone as you describe. Dunno if that means I'm smarter or just more of a wimp.
> 
> Nevertheless, it's something we all need to watch out for, especially us old farts.


Very Smart! Once you stop sweating, you are in heat stroke territory which in many cases requires emergency medical attention or one risks death. Certainly nothing to try to push through.


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

Tinstaafl said:


> Timely reminder, Dan. I've hit the point a couple of times where I quit sweating, but not as far gone as you describe. Dunno if that means I'm smarter or just more of a wimp.
> 
> Nevertheless, it's something we all need to watch out for, especially us old farts.


roger that....it's sneaky. By the time I finally decided what I had gotten into....I was already into it.

My good lady wife gets a little weary about it at times. She has embarrassed me more than a few times by calling a client and letting them know that I'd just had a "spell" and please keep tabs on me especially if I'm not making any noise.

I've had clients walk out with a serving platter with a pitcher, ice and a glass while the rest of the team is standing there rolling their eyes. OF course they take a 10 minute break every 15 minutes labor.<G

I finally figured out that vision was the big clue for me. It was time to start doing something to avoid being off my feet for the day...or a couple of days recovery.

Working solo puts me on my own cognizance....as long as I recognize my cognizance is worthless, I just take a break between each chore underway. I don't get everything done that I would usually do in cooler weather....but at least I don't wind up in the neighbors pool asking forgiveness.<G


----------



## TPS BOCO (Jan 30, 2018)

PICKLES AND PICKLE JUICE! SERIOUSLY!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Pickle juice does help deal with the aftermath cramping, but I've never heard of it helping prevent the whole heat exhaustion thing in the first place. You have evidence of that?

Color me skeptical.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Its the sodium....


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

Pickles/pickle juice will replace sodium and some potassium. There is no concrete evidence to support using it to prevent heat exhaustion/stroke. In any case, it is a good idea to keep well hydrated which will help the most. Drink before you go out and continually while working in the heat, most importantly even if you are not thirsty You can also add a bit of salt to your water or utilize a sports drink. However, too much sodium can cause dehydration because water is pulled out of your cells to heIp get rid of the excess sodium. 

On the other hand, too much plain water coupled with too much fluid loss through sweat can have an effect known as hyponatremia where sodium levels become too low. This condition can be seen in long distance runners. The key is balancing fluid loss with intake and everything in moderation.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

This is simple for me fellas, if you aren’t using the jon once an hour, I’ll sit your arse in an air conditioned truck and dare you to leave before I come get you.

Never had a hand hit the ground and never found one willing to fight me over it.

I firmly say, “you are no good to me on the ground”

edit…I can throw a water bottle to the top if a 40’ ladder better than Tebow


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Worth looking up how the us military addresses heat stress.

I would post a link, but I'm still trying to figure out this new tablet....grrrrr... I keep losing chit.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

WBailey1041 said:


> This is simple for me fellas, if you aren’t using the jon once an hour, I’ll sit your arse in an air conditioned truck and dare you to leave before I come get you.


Where have you been all my life? I've had days where I drank 2 gallons of water and never hit the john once. As long as you're replacing as fast as you're sweating it out, you ought to make it--at least in terms of dehydration. Never paid any attention to salts and whatnot; maybe just the luck of the genetic lottery. But if you want to gift me with an AC break, I won't turn it down.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Tinstaafl said:


> Where have you been all my life? I've had days where I drank 2 gallons of water and never hit the john once. As long as you're replacing as fast as you're sweating it out, you ought to make it--at least in terms of dehydration. Never paid any attention to salts and whatnot; maybe just the luck of the genetic lottery. But if you want to gift me with an AC break, I won't turn it down.


I drink 2 gallons before lunch most days. Chit you not.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Too much water can be a bad thing also, but I have no idea how much is too much. 

Keeping the body temp from elevating too much is key. In that event,, one of the military sites I saw mentioned rapid body cooling by immersing arms in cold water. 
.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

MarkJames said:


> Too much water can be a bad thing also, but I have no idea how much is too much.
> 
> Keeping the body temp from elevating too much is key. In that event,, one of the military sites I saw mentioned rapid body cooling by immersing arms in cold water.
> .


Short term; Too much water is when they puke. Call an an ambulance cause they need IV fluids.
Cold water on the inner forearms, never on the head. That’s an old rancher trick I’ve been told.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

The Mexican roofing crews would bring a big jug of cold water, oranges, and bananas up on the roof and took regular short breaks.


----------



## TPS BOCO (Jan 30, 2018)

Tinstaafl said:


> Pickle juice does help deal with the aftermath cramping, but I've never heard of it helping prevent the whole heat exhaustion thing in the first place. You have evidence of that?
> 
> Color me skeptical.


True. For me it's like magic if I'm paying attention and feel it coming on but once you're actually into the heat stroke/exhaustion zone it's probably like a bandaid on a .45 wound. 

From what I understand it works well due not only to the sodium, potassium, etc.... but also the chemical reaction of the actual pickling.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

My only story along these lines was I decided to do some quick work on a wall above a 1st floor roof Southside in full sun in either July or August in Austin. No big deal, less than an hour I estimated. Sweat was streaming off my face in a steady stream. I was wobbly walking back across the roof. 

Drank plenty of water, but I was still tired out. Fast forward to the next morning.

The alarm clock went off. I jumped out of bed and hit the shower. Everything started to cramp. I got back out and kaud very still on the bed while the muscle cramps got worse and my heart was doing the bossanova.

I spent the rest of the day getting my electrolytes somewhat straightened out. The day after that, my doc told me I still had an electrolyte issue and to take it easy still, plus words to the effect I was stupid, or something like that.

Cramps are annoying, except when it's your heart. I'd have to say that one scared me.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Pickle juice was an old coaches trick for preventing heat exhaustion and heat stroke. Used in Texas, may still be.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Been lucky on that front. Scary stuff Dan. I've always been wary of it with men on the jobs since I saw a man fall out with legit heat stroke on the practice field in high school (never played again) , another carpenter when I was 21 or so, and probably half a dozen calls as a first responder 

I quit sweating more than once, and had to get off the roof to stand in shade for a moment to figure out some cut, and gotten weird cramps many times but I never fell out. I drink a lot of water and when I was bagged up I took a lot of vitamins before work knowing they'd be gone by 10 am and in the evening. Otherwise water. 

Worst cramp was in my rib cage holding a piece of steel for my buddy to get a weld on on top of ladders. Took a couple minutes to subside once he got a tack on it


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

hdavis said:


> Pickle juice was an old coaches trick for preventing heat exhaustion and heat stroke. Used in Texas, may still be.


Heard of it, didn't see it. My pop may of in his day


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I always get a touch of heat exhaustion during the first few weeks of summer.

Here, we go from 60 degree cool days and a long sleeve t-shirt to 95 degrees at the flip of a switch. Always gets me and I'm hosed for a few days, hopefully on a weekend, and I can't do jack. I get nauseous as well.

What has helped me is club soda. Gets salt in and liquid. I just take cans in my cooler. Plus Diet Dew, but ymmv on that.

I take lots of breaks, even if I feel like a wuss doing it. Usually my customers come out and can't believe I'm still working.

That's when I know it's hotter than I think it is.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

It's an insidious little event that just gets worse if you don't pick up on some of the tell tale signs coming on.

If I'm up and moving, I normally have a better chance at keeping the circulation going to help dissipate heat. But those jobs where I'm crouched down or kneeling on pavers like yesterday in direct sun surrounded by brick walls and not that much of a breeze....I'm my own EZ Bake oven. This would also include working the miter saw inside of a new property with all the wall & ceiling board up, without anything to push air...once that house assumes ambient temperature to the outside, it's flat ass hot without any breeze. Northern tool has a fan just for you if you need one for the season.

When I can't make out what I'm looking at on a tape or can't seem to get the awl on the mark to start a screw....I'll take my glasses off to clean them or switch from sunglasses to regular glasses only to find out I'm wearing my regular glasses and they're clean...relatively....I guess I should pick up on the "sumpin' zup" clue right there. But if I'm not falling down, staggered or losing my breakfast anything else should be a "walk it off" event.

I've turned a finger or two into near spatulas with framing hammers and just found something else to do for the rest of both of those days. I ran an older model Skil south-paw saw into my right upper thigh and the sure cure to keep on the job was paper towels and friction tape. Stepped deep on 8d&16d sinkers but was able to finish the day. Each of those carried a penalty later on at the ER....especially the electrician tape and paper towel bandage and 8 hours from event to finally seeing a MD (if the doc says "we'll need to debride (da-breed) this laceration" encourage him or her to use sufficient anesthetic that you don't follow through with a "if you hurt me...I'll hurt you back" warning. After 8 hours...that rip down my leg had take all of my focus...ditto on the finger smashes and puncture wounds in my feet.


When these accidents happened, I was considerably younger and considerably more dumber...but that's how you learn things as to what not to do. I still had to be on the job to keep the crews going and young enough that this was nothing more than battle-field conditions....*I'll be in good shape until I get home*. And then....the lady of the house would zoom once again through the roof. However with the exception of my good lady wife taking a Lodge skillet to my skull....none of these accidents killed, maimed me or stopped me from staying put. It just seems somewhat wussified to fall out from the heat. However with all the wrong conditions full blown heat exhaustion or heat stroke can take you out of the game and in too many cases this time of year....killing young athletes just starting practice.

Anyhow...I'm up and about. Putting on my boots and ready to wrap up what I left yesterday and then come home to spend the rest of the weekend with my wife and trying out my new Skilsaw miter rig.


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

Lately, I've been trying to avoid working in the direct sun by rigging up some sort of shade if I'm in one spot for any length of time.

I have a mesh tarp (that I bought to cover my utility trailer on dump runs) that works well. It cuts the direct sun but still allows some light to come in and heat to escape. Plus it doesn't flap in the wind or collect water when it rains.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

Hell, I couldn't get up off the air conditioned floor of a sink job several years ago. Had to call my wife to come get me. Doctor said it must have been dehydration.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

There are several wearable body temp monitors out there. Some are continuous.



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Smart-Watch-Body-Thermometer-Temperature-Realtime-Monitor-Bracelet-WristBand-V9/220738752?wmlspartner=wmtlabs&adid=22222222223396372689&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=e&wl1=o&wl2=m&wl3=74629487313534&wl4=pla-4578229022455804&wl5=&wl6=&wl7=&wl10=Walmart&wl11=Online&wl12=220738752_10001043330&wl14=continuous%20body%20temperature%20monitoring%20device&veh=s


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Modern take on that ranchers trick. So maybe an occasional preventative hand dunk in cool water is the way to go. And those cooling rags are probably worth trying, as well.






Product | Cooling Glove


CoreControl is a hand-held device that is used to quickly extract excess heat from an individual in as little as three minutes. The patented technology rapidly lowers core body temperature from the inside out by cooling the circulating blood instead of traditional cooling methods that cool the...




cooling-glove.com




.


----------



## NDW (May 28, 2011)

Y'all should get one of these to hose your hot asses down. This thing expands to 75' and ca







n get 3 of them in a 5 gal bucket.


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

I have tried a cheap mister to cool things down on a hot day.

Something like this might put out enough mist to make a difference:









Amazon.com: Fogg It Misting Watering Nozzle 1/4 GPM - Super SuperFine Volume : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com: Fogg It Misting Watering Nozzle 1/4 GPM - Super SuperFine Volume : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com





Screw it onto a garden hose and rig it up to point in your general direction.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

We've put sprinklers on the roof in the past when we had to get it done.

You keep cool, but eventually you feel like a roof grit and fiberglass covered granola bar.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

And if you wear glasses, that's pretty much a non-starter.


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> And if you wear glasses, that's pretty much a non-starter.


A hat with a wide brim will help with that and is something that you should probably be wearing anyway on a hot day.


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

RichVT said:


> A hat with a wide brim will help with that and is something that you should probably be wearing anyway on a hot day.


Roger that...and cold days, too.

Just for an aside about Summer hats....I wear a ball cap that are usually road kill by the end of the dog days here in Georgia. I saw an ad for a sweat band that attaches inside the forehead band to absorb sweat which sounded like a great idea. However when they arrived....not that I have personal experience....but honest to God, the stupid things are nothing more than feminine protection pads like Poise. I kept that little secret under my hat (literally) on the jobsites as these crews wouldn't be able to help themselves from crossing the line.

However....they do work. They keep the sweat out of my eyes and from dripping onto the inside of my glasses which means stop and drop what I'm getting ready to do in order to clear without smearing the lenses. 

Amazon has them...the cheaper ones are not as efficient as the more expensive units.

My dad started building in 1954 and came here on the invite of another pal of his in the Navy Seabees that had a lumber yard or two in Atlanta to build VA homes for the metro area for Veterans. You could always find my old man or point him out without pointing him out....he was the only guy wearing a Pith helmet that he brought back from Guadalcanal. Kept him on his feet in the South Pacific and kept him going during Summers around here.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

RichVT said:


> A hat with a wide brim will help with that and is something that you should probably be wearing anyway on a hot day.


Look @ Tilly hat’s. Lifetime warranty even if you lose it

Mike


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> Look @ Tilly hat’s. Lifetime warranty even if you lose it
> 
> Mike


Expensive but worth it. I have 2 cause I wash one almost everyday.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Dan Turner said:


> Roger that...and cold days, too.
> 
> Just for an aside about Summer hats....I wear a ball cap that are usually road kill by the end of the dog days here in Georgia. I saw an ad for a sweat band that attaches inside the forehead band to absorb sweat which sounded like a great idea. However when they arrived....not that I have personal experience....but honest to God, the stupid things are nothing more than feminine protection pads like Poise. I kept that little secret under my hat (literally) on the jobsites as these crews wouldn't be able to help themselves from crossing the line.
> 
> ...



I have a carton of these I use frequently.


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

Robie said:


> I have a carton of these I use frequently.
> 
> View attachment 512595


Manly Blue! Those look a lot more effective than the little strip with adhesive on the back side. What's the name of those critters? Thanks!


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

WBailey1041 said:


> Expensive but worth it. I have 2 cause I wash one almost everyday.


Thanks! I popped over to take a look. For the price vs the guarantee....it's still a good deal. I like my Carhartt ball cap...but it's a whole different color on the hat but the Carhart logo stitched to the front....absolutely perfect. I'm not sure why I pay $20 a pop to advertise the brand name and wind up with the hat as secondary to the purpose of the purchase.


Thanks again for this good tip.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Dan Turner said:


> Manly Blue! Those look a lot more effective than the little strip with adhesive on the back side. What's the name of those critters? Thanks!











Sponge Sweatband - 25 Pack


Use this sponge sweatband for low-tech absorptive moisture management. Cellulose, absorbent sponge band keeps sweat out of eyes for comfort and safety. Elasticized back for a great fit. Cellulose, Absorbent Sponge Elastic Band for a Snug, Secure Fit Reusable - Hand Wash UOM: Each This...




www.hivissupply.com


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I think I've had a heat related injury in the past. I used to be able to tolerate the hot days without much issue. Now I'm much more sensitive to them and have to take steps to make sure I don't over do it.

I drank nearly a gallon of water in 4 hours today, we poured concrete at 11am, and sweat was just running off me the entire time.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

NYCB said:


> I think I've had a heat related injury in the past. I used to be able to tolerate the hot days without much issue. Now I'm much more sensitive to them and have to take steps to make sure I don't over do it.
> 
> I drank nearly a gallon of water in 4 hours today, we poured concrete at 11am, and sweat was just running off me the entire time.


I thought the heat was getting harder to tolerate cause I was getting old. Then I realized I was 30lbs heavier now than 10 years ago. After a high of 240 I’m down to 215lbs.
Not saying you’re fat but that was my experience.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

WBailey1041 said:


> I thought the heat was getting harder to tolerate cause I was getting old. Then I realized I was 30lbs heavier now than 10 years ago. After a high of 240 I’m down to 215lbs.
> Not saying you’re fat but that was my experience.


I was 145 lbs when I graduated high school. I bulked from 145 to 175 one winter while lifting and eating (I got sick of being skinny) and hover between 160-165 now.

So I'm 15-20 lbs heavier, but the heat starting giving me problems several years after that experiment, early 30's probably.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

WBailey1041 said:


> Then I realized I was 30lbs heavier now than 10 years ago. After a high of 240 I’m down to 215lbs.


Great point. I went from 235 to 195 10 years ago to help my back & have stayed there. Still have back issues but much better all around for sure

Mike


----------



## David-Remodeler (Nov 30, 2018)

I’ve started wearing one of these to keep the sun off my neck (skin cancer runs in the family so I need to be careful) and I’ve found it helps cool me off too and you can pull it all the way up over your head to soak up the sweat too.






Sites-Columbia_US-Site







www.columbia.com


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Fact of life: As you age, your tolerance for temperature extremes becomes more narrow, both cold and hot. Don't bother asking how I know.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> Look @ Tilly hat’s. Lifetime warranty even if you lose it
> 
> Mike


 A hunnert bucks for one of those?? Wow.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> Fact of life: As you age, your tolerance for temperature extremes becomes more narrow, both cold and hot. Don't bother asking how I know.


You heard it from some old folks, obviously.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

MarkJames said:


> A hunnert bucks for one of those?? Wow


You only buy it once. Free replacement if worn out, lost whatever. Ask a dermatologist what it can do

Mike


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

I've been pretty messed up by heat before, twice for sure, both pouring concrete for hours in 35°C temps. I threw up both of those times, stopped sweating, couldn't pee, cramped hard. I drink 4L+ a day if I can now, some days throw in Gatorade powder. Got a big sun hat I rock. If I feel myself getting to the brink, I drink pedialyte. It's the best, starts to help pretty quick. Learned that from my buddy who would cut weigh for MMA fights, would drink pedialyte to rehydrate after weigh in.









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Tinstaafl said:


> Fact of life: As you age, your tolerance for temperature extremes becomes more narrow, both cold and hot. Don't bother asking how I know.


Don't have to. Yer old.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I also wear long sleeve shirts to keep the sun off, that helps a lot, the kind you might wear for ocean fishing


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Fact of life: As you age, your tolerance for temperature extremes becomes more narrow, both cold and hot. Don't bother asking how I know.


My dad is going the other way. The older he gets the hotter he likes it out. 90 and sunny, doesn't phase him a bit. If it gets below 60 and I'm actually comfortable at work, he bitches about how cold it is.

For the life of me I can't figure out how people retire to places like FL or AZ.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

rrk said:


> I also wear long sleeve shirts to keep the sun off, that helps a lot, the kind you might wear for ocean fishing


I've been wanting to try out some of those UV blocking shirts that are super lightweight.

A few people have told me it feels like you aren't even wearing a shirt at all. I don't want a button up one though.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

NYCB said:


> My dad is going the other way. The older he gets the hotter he likes it out. 90 and sunny, doesn't phase him a bit. If it gets below 60 and I'm actually comfortable at work, he bitches about how cold it is.
> 
> For the life of me I can't figure out how people retire to places like FL or AZ.


Sounds like my wife. I can tolerate the AC in the house at 72, it's still warm. She likes it at 74 and she's still cold but I won't let her put it higher. Wear a sweater.


----------



## Mesilla Valley (Jun 10, 2020)

NYCB said:


> I've been wanting to try out some of those UV blocking shirts that are super lightweight.
> 
> A few people have told me it feels like you aren't even wearing a shirt at all. I don't want a button up one though.


I’ve gone for the moisture wicking sports shirts. Can find them on sale most of the time. Made by Nike ,underarmour, etc. For the pants I buy a brand called kuhl out of Utah. Like the radikl with stretchy panels. Costly but got tired of sweat soaked clothes. I still sweat a ton but the clothes dry out quickly and are much lighter weight.
Just don’t plan on doing any welding or heavy grinding. You’ll burn holes in the shirts. Ariat makes one that is fire resistant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

NYCB said:


> I've been wanting to try out some of those UV blocking shirts that are super lightweight.
> 
> A few people have told me it feels like you aren't even wearing a shirt at all. I don't want a button up one though.


I wear them everyday. I made the switch a couple years ago and went nothing but them last year. My arms used to look Mexican and my chest the color of a pasty white German. Started getting a lot of sunspots and then come to find out, these shirts are much cooler even if I'm in the shop. The sweat dries much faster and your skin isn't absorbing the heat magnification of liquid being all over your skin.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

It's not out of the ordinary for it to get 110 here in the summer. I wet my shirt and put it on. I also wear a wide brim hat.










The only saving grace is it's very dry and humidity isn't really an issue here.

Also I've heard that one you've gotten heat stroke it makes you more susceptible to get it again. 


Mike.
*___*


----------

